# Smoke Baffles



## tbz

Okay,

I have a fellow fabricator that is not on the forum that has asked a code question I am not familiar with myself.

Can one of you point me in the right response, I mean direction.

Thanks in advance



> Can you also tell me where in the code book it calls for glass smoke baffles being 18” below the ceiling and the exceptions for this?  I have a job where the 18” drop will be too low to the ground and the GC wants to just raise the soffit 18” a foot back from the baffle.  I don’t think this will hold enough square footage of smoke but I can’t find it in writing.  I looked in the fire code and glass code and couldn’t find it in either place.


----------



## Coug Dad

IBC 2006 Section 707.2 exception 2.1 which then references you back to NFPA 13


----------



## cda

Tbz

What are the baffles being used for ,,,, where will they be located????

Seems like something wrong or misapplication of some code


----------



## tbz

cda said:
			
		

> Tbz What are the baffles being used for ,,,, where will they be located????
> 
> Seems like something wrong or misapplication of some code


My understanding of the location would be like at an open stair flight or escalator going from one level to the next, you have the 18" of glass edge hanging down to stop the flow of smoke up to the next level for a little while.


----------



## cda

Ok than yes nfpa 13 dictates when required

Will try to post the section later

Your scenario just does not sound right, have not seen than any where near ground level


----------



## tbz

cda said:
			
		

> Ok than yes nfpa 13 dictates when required Will try to post the section later
> 
> Your scenario just does not sound right, have not seen than any where near ground level


CDA and others from my searches I think what my fabricator friend is calling a smoke baffle is a draft curtain, then again I am out of my element with this one.

Does someone with a copy of NFPA 13 know if it requires the draft curtains to drop a minimum of 18" from the ceiling?

Or am I just blowing smoke here with my questions?

Thanks


----------



## cda

yes in some cases the draft curtain is required

from the 2010 edition

8.15.4* Vertical Openings.

8.15.4.1* General.   Unless the requirements of 8.15.4.4 are met, where moving stairways, staircases, or similar floor openings are unenclosed and where sprinkler protection is serving as the alternative to enclosure of the vertical opening, the floor openings involved shall be protected by closely spaced sprinklers in combination with draft stops in accordance with 8.15.4.2 and 8.15.4.3.

8.15.4.2 Draft Stops.   Draft stops shall meet all of the following criteria:

(1)

The draft stops shall be located immediately adjacent to the opening.

(2)

The draft stops shall be at least 18 in. (457 mm) deep.

(3)

The draft stops shall be of noncombustible or limited-combustible material that will stay in place before and during sprinkler operation.

8.15.4.3 Sprinklers.

8.15.4.3.1    Sprinklers shall be spaced not more than 6 ft (1.8 m) apart and placed 6 in. to 12 in. (152 mm to 305 mm) from the draft stop on the side away from the opening.

8.15.4.3.2    Where sprinklers are closer than 6 ft (1.8 m), cross baffles shall be provided in accordance with 8.6.3.4.2.

8.15.4.4 Large Openings.   Closely spaced sprinklers and draft stops are not required around large openings such as those found in shopping malls, atrium buildings, and similar structures where all adjoining levels and spaces are protected by automatic sprinklers in accordance with this standard and where the openings have all horizontal dimensions between opposite edges of 20 ft (6 m) or greater and an area of 1000 ft2 (93 m2) or greater.


----------



## itsasurewin

tbz said:
			
		

> Okay,I have a fellow fabricator that is not on the forum that has asked a code question I am not familiar with myself.
> 
> Can one of you point me in the right response, I mean direction.
> 
> Thanks in advance


*You can find your answer in NFPA 13.   Draft stops are required where moving stairways (escalators), staircases, or similar floor*

*openings are unenclosed and where sprinkler protection is serving as the alternative to enclosure of the vertical opening.  The draft stop shalll be 18 inches deep *

*The intent of the draft stop is to slow the product of combustion.*


----------



## tbz

Thanks for the information


----------



## Builder Bob

Yes,  Smoke Baffles people..........

Bad Pun  sorry Just that kinda day!


----------



## mtlogcabin

> Can you also tell me where in the code book it calls for glass smoke baffles being 18” below the ceiling


I saw this exact installation last night at the Denver airport. The last part of concourse B is a long ramp with about a 10 foot ceiling height, The glass "baffle" was located at the top of the ramp before it opened up into the main concourse with a 20 foot ceiling height, Struck me as odd when I saw it and thought maybe it aided in smoke detection for the sloped ceiling.


----------

